# Mein PS design verschiebt sich am iframe im dreamweaver!?



## swayhulio (10. März 2004)

hi, 

ich hab mir zwar ein paar beiträge zu dem thema unter der suchfunktion angeschaut, aber es sind keine wirklichen lösungen für mein problem dabei, mit denen ich was anfangen kann. also ich will es euch schildern:

ich habe ein mit PS erstelltes layout [alles gesliced] mit der navigation oben-zentriert, dann links und rechts einen balken und zwischen den beiden balken soll das content fenster hinkommen, mittels eines iframe soll das geschehen. 

wenn ich das bild, wo der inhalt hinsoll, ausschneide und dann diesen code an der stelle im quellcode einfüge:


```
<iframe src="willkommen.htm" name="fenster" width="538" height="263" marginheight="5" marginwidth="5" align="right" frameborder="0">
```

dann sieht es anfangs wunderbar aus, genauso wie ich es haben möchte.

ABER: wenn ich nun in die vorschau gehe um zu sehen ob es auch passt usw. 
DANN: verschiebt sich das layout genau am oberen rand des iframes (nach unten-oben-links-rechts) eben in alle richtungen, WIESO? aber das sonderbare ist: manchmal funktioniert es: aber nach einiger zeit ist es wieder wie sonst...

BITTE BITTE helft mir ich verzweifle gleich!

mfg und danke schon mal


----------



## pycak (11. März 2004)

Hi!

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann versuche an der seite, die du einbinden willst, die ränder zu bestimmen und zwar dass der oberer und linker Abstand=0px sind. versuche es mal mit einem bild zu erklären. du kannst hier ein kleines einfügen...

was ist eigentlich PS?

Für HTML würde ich mal FrontPage empfehlen. das ist das beste prog dass ich für html kenne


----------



## Fey (12. März 2004)

Hallo,

es wäre vielleicht schön, wenn du uns mal den kompletten Code oder vielleicht sogar einen Link zu der Seite angeben könntest. Momentan kann ich mir leider kein Bild zu deinem Problem machen.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass sich die Seite, die in den IFrame geladen wird, verschiebt? Hast du auch in dieser Seite margin-Angaben drin?

@pycak:
PS = Photoshop = Grafikprogramm.
Und Frontpage das *beste* Programm um Webseiten zu erstellen? Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?  
Also wenn schon einen WYSIWYG-Editor, dann Dreamweaver.
Ansonsten: Texteditor! (Syntax-Highlighting von Vorteil)

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## swayhulio (12. März 2004)

hi, 

ich habe meine seite jetzt ohne diesen fehler zu beheben hochgeladen.

Hier gehts zu meiner seite 







rot umrandet = verschiebung
blau umrandet = iframe

das ist das problem nochmal bildlich dargestellt!


----------



## Fey (14. März 2004)

Hallo,

sorry, dass es zwei Tage gedauert hat.

Ich habe mir deinen Quelltext jetzt mal angeschaut.

Du musst in den entsprechenden Tabellenzellen valign="top" einfügen. Dann schließen sich die Lücken.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Grille (14. März 2004)

Ich arbeite SEHR oft mit Photoshop und DW zusammen. Dass sich die Grafiken
verschieben hat diesen Grund: zwischen bestimmten "tags" in der Tabelle sind
Freizeichen! DW formatiert den HTML-CODE programiergerecht um mit dem
Ergebnis dass sich alles verschiebt. 

Nimm mal alle Freizeichen heraus: du wirst sehen die Tabelle wird wieder passen.


----------



## kirchel (25. Mai 2004)

Ich hab hier grade dieses Thema gefunden, und  weil ich genau das selbe Problem habe würde ich gerne mehr dazu wissen.

@grille

Also alle Freizeichen aus dem Quelcode löschen, daran könnte es liegen das sollche lücken entstehen?
Und woher weis ich welche Freizeichen überflüssig sind, und welche nicht?

Danke 

Kirchel


----------

